# idling problem also



## 1SLOWGXE (May 11, 2005)

i have a 97 altima gxe and when first start it idles at about 1000 but once it warms up it drops to about 500 rpm and vibrates.does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

that could be fixed by just the idle adjust screw.


----------



## jpcode (Nov 28, 2004)

*I have played with this also*

I have adjusted the idle screw but it really seems that if I adjust it on a cold day it is off again on a warm day and vice versa so... there must be a therm somwhere that has wacked out I would think.



1SLOWGXE said:


> i have a 97 altima gxe and when first start it idles at about 1000 but once it warms up it drops to about 500 rpm and vibrates.does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

not sure bout that, but after it warms up and drops, try to adjust the TPS


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Look at the IACV solenoid valve or IACV air regulator, I had the similar issue, replacing the solenoid solved it


----------

